
Serverless Security: Doing Security in 100 Milliseconds - kiyanwang
http://www.slideshare.net/wickett/serverless-security-doing-security-in-100-milliseconds
======
ironbound
Wish this was covered more.. but here goes!

Abusing a function with requests(Ddos/fail auth), to the point it's supporting
third party service blocked said functions APIkeys.. would be an interesting
attack vector.

